# The kids are leaving home :-(



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

The first pup went yesterday. 
Gus has gone to a gamekeeper and his family.
Here he is with his new friend, Dooey the cocker.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck with the goodbyes Vida ???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be useless at letting the pups go, I'd end up keeping them, and then getting divorced lol!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Harrigab, that describes me exactly!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Me 3! Good luck Vida


----------

